# Official E & SW b/s thread



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

Here, this can be a thread for us cool guys to b/s about anything. This is mainly for Joe and Nick :laughing:


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

Hey Nick, do you get the impression Rino is basicly calling us a couple of old ladies that like to gossip?:w00t: These are :boxing: words!:jester: :laughing: Good idea though Rino.


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

haha, don't get me wrong, I got the gift to gab

My dad calls me the mayor :laughing:


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

Rino, If you're around Wilks-Barre, I use to go down there a couple times a year when my son was racing moto-cross. That was 10 - 11 years ago, forgotten the names of the tracks. But nice country down there.


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

Day,
For some reason I thought you were younger.:w00t: This is great other than Rino I may be one of the youngsters in the excavation group:jester: :laughing:


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

i'm young at heart, does that count?


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

Of course it does, I have a feeling I'm just months behind you


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

Well I go and have a really nice day at a daughters college graduation and come back to this!


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

Well congradulations to your daughter and the proud Parents. What school Nick? Whats in the crystal ball?


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

Marist college, off to graduate school in August at Oklahoma State on a full assistantship.


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

Sweet! Is she nervous about going so far from home?


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

She and her mother.


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

And I come back to find out I'm probably the old guy around here!


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

Yep, I'm afraid so Nick.:laughing:


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

jmic said:


> Rino, If you're around Wilks-Barre, I use to go down there a couple times a year when my son was racing moto-cross. That was 10 - 11 years ago, forgotten the names of the tracks. But nice country down there.



Yeah, I only live 10 min from Wilkes-Barre. Off hand, I couldn't think off a motocross track. The only one I know is Evansville, but that isn't in Wilkes-Barre.


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

rino1494 said:


> Yeah, I only live 10 min from Wilkes-Barre. Off hand, I couldn't think off a motocross track. The only one I know is Evansville, but that isn't in Wilkes-Barre.


Yea, but that may be the one, I know on the high way we went through Wilks-Barre but then I believe went in to a smaller town. Oh well.:laughing:


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

Evansville is in the Bloomsburg area.


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

Picky, picky, picky. If you were going from here to there would you have to go through Wilks-Barre to get there?
Sheesh, you try to make small talk with this guy and you get grief.:jester: :laughing: j/k


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

haha, just trying to figure out where you were. I thought that you might recognize the name Bloomsburg. 

On a side note......it seems to be a beautiful day outside.


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

Just gorgous, to bad Nick will miss it. Hell probably sleep right through it. He's been staying up alot since he became moderator. Trying to catch me screw up on his watch.:jester: :laughing: I don't know what ever gave him that impression:w00t:


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

Damn, it was cold today. I had to have 2 sweatshirts. Suppose to be in the mid 80's by the end of the week.


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

Two sweatshirts, c'mon Rino now you're sounding like a school girl!:w00t: :laughing:


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

It was in the mid 40's yesterday.....I hope it gets warmer today.


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

123+, will = #11 of 26 !


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

Nick,
I'm to tired for this. I pass!


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

huh, what


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

Well tomorrow a.m. I pick up my new trailer. Then I'm off for the next 5 days, well actually I'll be working on my house. Probably run to the DMV ( oh boy )


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

Joe,

Can I now get the raffle tickets made up for the trailer?


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

Ya got the green light!:thumbsup:


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

Sweet, how much for the tickets.....lol


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

43+, will = #11 of 26 !


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

denick said:


> 43+, will = #11 of 26 !


Ok Einstein, whats with this equasion? So Nick you have all the girls back home now? Hope they can keep you in line.:no: I'm not sure.:laughing:


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

_Ok Einstein, whats with this equasion?_ 
It's now, 9+, will = 11 of 26. 

_So Nick you have all the girls back home now?_ 
Last truck load of furniture home last night.

_Hope they can keep you in line._
?????


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

8 more posts and we'll reach 3000


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

jmic, what are you hauling on this trailer? this is a trailer we just bought to haul our 863 bobcat on... $4300
http://deltatrailers.com/200 Tilt-Bed.htm


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

jmic said:


> 8 more posts and we'll reach 3000


No but in 3 more posts E & SW will be the # 11 forum for posts out of the 26 on the main page!


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

Day,
Skid steer and Kobelco mini excavator ( 8300#), New trailer is 12,000#.


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

denick said:


> No but in 3 more posts E & SW will be the # 11 forum for posts out of the 26 on the main page!


Nick,
I sincerely hope your daughters can find something to keep you occupied with this summer.:laughing:


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

Oh Boy, Posts on firewood, snow removal and a high tomorrow forecast of 60 degrees????


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

Nick,
You have the "Answer" ?


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

jmic said:


> Nick,
> You have the "Answer" ?



_______


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

I guess not!


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

Joe,

Have any holes dug and open in the rain. Maybe one of your fish bowl specialty's


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

Just the one open in Stamford, they poured the walls on Thurs., have Dutchboy set up to spray it on Tues. The drainage isn't bad there, should be no problem.


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

Looks like we may go over 3 k tonight.:thumbsup:


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

Maybe. A slow week this week. Everyone must be out working hard.


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

So what do you have going on , work wise this coming week?


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

Finish a boulder job, chimney rebuild, start boulder job on Lakeville Lake. Everything will be moved by barge, even the equipment. Job will be photographed by Garden Design Magazine the 28th.


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

Sweet ! Make sure they get your good side.:laughing:


----------



## N.E.Bldg&Rest.LLC (Aug 18, 2005)

dayexco said:


> jmic, what are you hauling on this trailer? this is a trailer we just bought to haul our 863 bobcat on... $4300
> http://deltatrailers.com/200 Tilt-Bed.htm


If that wood has the same chemicals as the building lumber it is going to eat that trailer up 

The new lumber treatment is acid based and it is eating up any metal it comes in contact with at an alarming rate.


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

Oh boy!


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

#3,000 By you, Joe.


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

*Do You Know?*

Hey Nick! I'm going way back now, but today I was thinking about guys that I've known in the past and I thought of Mike Genestra, he and his father had a trucking and I guess at one time Excavation business from Norwalk. I remember him from the 70's, did lots of hauling for me. Just wondering.


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

Joe, I worked for a guy who was good friends with a Genestra in the trucking business. I met him a few time's.

Do you know Al Dexter from Wilton? He had the septic business.

Poppy!


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

Yes I do know Al Dexter, but again that was probably 12 - 15 yrs ago that I met him and he seemed older than me at the time:w00t: lets put it this way he had white hair. I go by their shop all the time , I'm just wondering if he had a son take over the business?


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

Hey Nick,
Just wondering if you're available next Thurs. 11 a.m. I have a tee time and could use a good Caddy.:w00t: I'll get you a cart, don't worry.:thumbsup: :jester:


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

Joseph,

I'm glad I could provide you with such a long lasting laugh. 

If you want me to come and caddy for you so that you have someone to give you advice and don't look bad I'll see if I could rearrange my schedule. You should know I now have 9 holes experience and am an EXPERT.


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

Nick Buddy,
I'm not laughing at you I'm laughing with you. I'm sure if the two of us were on the same golf course, we'd be asked to get off the course and go into the clubhouse, or to just go away:laughing: The last time I was on a course I took the award for highest score:thumbsup: , I found it much more relaxing to bomb around on the cart than to actually play:thumbup:


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

Joe,

The Canaan Country Club has no dress code. We played in work clothes and boots. With the bank VP in front of us and the Pres. right behind. Both keeping friendly eyes and advice on our progress. And it only cost $ 13.00.


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

Boy that must have been a sight!:laughing: Any special occasion?


----------

